# Sinumerik 828D - OPC UA Access Lizensierung



## kafiphai (25 Mai 2021)

Guten Tag

Kann mir bitte jemand die Vorgehensweise des Erwerbs und der Lizensierung des OPC-UA Servers an einer Sinumerik 828D erläutern?
Muss das der WZM Hersteller machen, oder kann diese Lienz auch über die Mall erworben werden?

NC: V04.07 + SP04 + HF02








Besten Dank Im Voraus
Peter


----------



## Peter Gedöns (25 Mai 2021)

Du kannst die Lizenz in der MALL kaufen .
möglicherweise brauchst du Unterstützung der Hotline um einen neuen KEY für die Maschinen zu generieren .
Ich habe das noch nicht getestet ob du den Lizenzserver als Endkunde erreiche kannst 
ich werde später mal den Link raussuchen dann kannst du das testen


----------



## Peter Gedöns (25 Mai 2021)

https://www.siemens.com/automation/license

hier der Link


----------



## gravieren (28 Mai 2021)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Ich habe das noch nicht getestet ob du den Lizenzserver als Endkunde erreiche kannst


Ja, geht für Endkunde.
Habe ich schon gemacht.


Vorab testen  !
Maschine:
Einfach mal deine Lizenzen aufgrund deiner "Siemens-Kennung" raussuchen.
Die aktuelle Lizenznummer abfotografieren.

Internet-Lizenz Server:
Deine Maschine suchen. (Siemens-Kennung/Name)
Deine Maschine ist einzigartig auf dem Server vorhanden.
Dann sollte der Lizenzen (Lizenznummer) identisch in allen Buchstaben, der deiner Maschine sein.

Falls soweit O.K.
Eingeben der neuen Lizenz.  (aktuelle Maschine im Lizenz Server angewählt)
Sodan wird eine neue Lizenz-Nummer, passend für deine Maschine erzeugt.

Diese Nummer trägst du nun in deine Maschine ein.

Du kannst alle deine Lizenzen auch als PDF ausdrucken.
Diese könntest du dann an deiner Maschine hinterlegen.


----------



## gravieren (28 Mai 2021)

Unter Direktzugang:


----------

